# Orange Or Lemon-lime Flavoring For The Halflytely?



## 21989

This is a suprisingly tough call.Those of you who have been through this, guide me here. Also, I have the D and I havent even taken the solution yet. Should I be worried about dehydration or something.It's gonna be a looooong day......


----------



## 17876

Zack,I just responded to you in the other thread. As to the orange or lemon-lime flavoring, I recall thinking that was a tough choice also, particularly which flavor would be easier to choke down in large quantities, and which flavor would I least like to associate with prep day for the rest of my life. I decided that since lemon-lime is not a flavor which I drink on a regular basis -- sweet tea/coke girl here







and as I also have nothing against that flavor, I thought that it might be the milder flavor to go with. Now I did discover that sprite covers up the aftertaste of the lemon-lime prep, but can't guarantee that for the orange. I know, I know, I agree that it's a really tough question. I go through this at the dentist office with the fluoride treatments also, but I digress . . .As to the dehydration question, I assumed that with enough liquid to float a boat, there was no way I could get dehydrated, and also that the prep might contain important electrolytes that might be lost. But a more knowledgeable person than I about these things might better answer this question.What time do you start the prep?DixieGirl


----------



## 21989

I just took the 4 tablets about 30 minutes ago. I'll start on the drink in about an hour. That's a good point on the electrolytes though. That never occured to me. I went with lime though. It's nice and chilled in the fridge already and I have some sprite and lollipops ready to go. I let the wife know that if she wanted to shower, it was best to get it done early.


Dixie Girl said:


> Zack,I just responded to you in the other thread. As to the orange or lemon-lime flavoring, I recall thinking that was a tough choice also, particularly which flavor would be easier to choke down in large quantities, and which flavor would I least like to associate with prep day for the rest of my life. I decided that since lemon-lime is not a flavor which I drink on a regular basis -- sweet tea/coke girl here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as I also have nothing against that flavor, I thought that it might be the milder flavor to go with. Now I did discover that sprite covers up the aftertaste of the lemon-lime prep, but can't guarantee that for the orange. I know, I know, I agree that it's a really tough question. I go through this at the dentist office with the fluoride treatments also, but I digress . . .As to the dehydration question, I assumed that with enough liquid to float a boat, there was no way I could get dehydrated, and also that the prep might contain important electrolytes that might be lost. But a more knowledgeable person than I about these things might better answer this question.What time do you start the prep?DawninNoVa


----------



## Jasmine523

I got the lemon-lime (I did not have a choice).I did the same thing, when it was time to drink the 'stuff', i made everyone shower early and even go to bed early, lol!


----------



## tltrull

OMG, they gave me the lemon-lime and to this day I cannot drink any lemon-lime soda. I never even had to drink the prep, as I gagged as soon as it hit my mouth.Since I am a "D" person anyway, my doc had me go to the store and get dulcolax. I had to take 4 pills, wait 4 hours, and take 4 more, and drink lots of fluids.Amazingly enough i did the job, and with no bad tasting prep!I dont see why more docs dont have this "back-up plan" as the first plan for those who are "D" . Doesnt take much to clean us out like the "C" people.


----------

